# Help please.  Nik SHP3OS anyone?



## davidedric (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

A new option has appeared in my "edit in" list, "above the line", right below PSE called SHP3OS .   It seems to be Output Sharpener 3, which also appears "below the line".   I don't suppose it's doing any harm, but any ideas?   I can't find anything on the Nik site, (which doesn't have a general search facility), and only one passing reference here.

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Oct 30, 2013)

Go into External Editor Preferences and select this SHP3OS to see what app it points to.  If it is the same as Nik Output Sharpener 3 then you can delete on of the entries.


----------



## davidedric (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, it's the same app and same version.  Thanks.  Still don't know how it got there (and don't really mind)


----------

